# Trying to find my synced iphone data on my laptop



## red rose (Oct 8, 2011)

My iphone was stolen recently and I've been trying to find my synced information on my laptop so that I can transfer all of my contacts over to my new phone, but I've been having some trouble finding it.

I was just going to wait until I got a new iphone and see if it would find my old data when I connected it to my laptop but I've now decided not to get another iphone.  I've googled and searched my computer but I can't seem to find anything.

All I want is my contacts list really so that I can save all my friends' numbers to my new phone.  I hate asking because I'd really like to think I could work something this simple out on my own but I'm getting a little frustrated now.

I had an iphone 3 and it was synced through itunes on my laptop running windows7 if that makes any difference.  Can anyone help me please?


----------



## elbows (Oct 8, 2011)

When you first setup the iPhone with iTunes on that computer it would likely have asked whether you wanted to sync various things, including contacts. On Windows I think it would have given the option to sync with outlook address book, or windows address book, although I can't be 100% sure as I am on a mac myself. Either way if you had the option enabled then you should be looking at your contacts being stored within an address book on your computer, rather than in a single file thats been backed up from the iPhone.


----------



## red rose (Oct 8, 2011)

Ah I don't have anything like that set up on my computer.  When I had my iphone connected to the computer I could always access all of that information through itunes, and a couple of months before my phone was stolen I had to reinstall everything on it because my friend tried to jailbreak it and failed   So I know that there is a copy of all the information that was on my phone stored somewhere on the computer, but because I don't use outlook or anything like that it's not in an address book.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 8, 2011)

http://modmyi.com/forums/windows-sp.../8365-location-iphone-backup-made-itunes.html

?

e2a "It stores it in the following location:
 C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Documents and Settings\USERNAME\Application Data\Apple Computer\MobileSync\Backup

 Under that Backup directory is a directory which looks like a GUID and in that is the files that itunes uses to backup yourphone and all the settings. 

 Dixit"


----------



## DIMPLES1 (Oct 8, 2011)

On mine I have to search for APPDATA. it's in some stupid hidden location.


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2011)

This is why I use Google Mail/contacts. All your contacts are automatically synced with every phone.


----------



## DIMPLES1 (Oct 8, 2011)

& then mobile sync, then back ups.

I think, it's from memory.

Definitely APPDATA

& then follow mobile sync

The file/folder number is a long string of numbers & letters.

Hope that makes sense. I had to delete every back up to make space to do another sync, so did it regularly.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 8, 2011)

iTunes works very easily and is a piece of piss to use but the downside is the contact issue, a real pain in the ass. I have my itunes on my windows 7 laptop linked to Outlook for possible future WinMo use and on my MacBook Pro I sync with Gmail as a back up and future proofing for export incase I want to move on to Android.


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2011)

If you use GMail it doesn't matter what make of phone/computer OS you use - everything is picked up automatically and you can export the data out anytime in all sorts of open formats, if you want to.


----------



## red rose (Oct 9, 2011)

I've had problems with GMail in the past.  I started using it before they got all funny about fullstops in email addresses. So I had red.rose1 and when they changed things I started getting all these emails that were sent to redrose1. I emailed Gmail to point out the problem but they said that it was impossible.

redrose1 is a right wing american woman called rose who declared bankruptcy about a year ago and very soon after joined some incredibly dodgy dating sites.  She is currently subscribed to a movie rental place called redbox and bought tickets to see West Side Story in Chigaco last month.  I have her home address and credit card information too (I don't mean I've kept it, I mean it's in emails I've received that are addressed to her).  Which is why I don't use my Gmail account any more.

I've found my contacts now thanks to all of your help so thank you very much everyone  I wont have to start one of those annoying facebook groups asking for everyone to send me their numbers


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 9, 2011)

That full stop thing is odd, my gmail is firstname.lastname@gmail.com and I've never had any issue at all with it. In fact Gmail has been pretty good since I first starting using it in the beta...a few issues with recurring spam recently aside it's rarely let any crap through either!

How did you find your contacts?


----------

